# medical care in Dubai



## recgeog (Dec 4, 2008)

Could folks elaborate on the availability of medical care in Dubai? How does it compare to UK or the the US?
thanks,
rob


----------



## obes1117 (Dec 5, 2008)

recgeog said:


> Could folks elaborate on the availability of medical care in Dubai? How does it compare to UK or the the US?
> thanks,
> rob


Hi, I am also new to looking into this and considering a move to Dubai, but from I have learned the healthcare system is very good, and hospitals very sophisticated. In most cases stronger than the US and UK. I understand health insurance can be very pricey, but a lot of times your employer will pay for it


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

From what I heard its comparable to UK, Canada and US and that there are American and British doctors and hospitals.

Most times your company will pay for medical. My husband got it as part of his package


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> From what I heard its comparable to UK, Canada and US and that there are American and British doctors and hospitals.
> 
> Most times your company will pay for medical. My husband got it as part of his package


Most do get it as part of their package...

... For anyone moving to Dubai (or the rest of the UAE) make sure this is negotiated into your contract!!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have no concerns about the standard of care. It is largely very good, but as others have said comprehensive medical cover is essential.

-


----------

